# Slingshot Of The Month - May 2013 - The Winners



## NightKnight

The winners of the May Slingshot of the Month competition are:

1st Place:
Wingshooter - Cocobolo Recurve Hunter








2nd Place:
Btoon84 - Bacote Pocket Shooter








3rd Place:
Antraxx - Craftsmans Paradox








Congrats to the winners!!


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

Fair play, Winger did a fine job!


----------



## Failureisalwaysanoption

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## The Warrior

Congrats to the winners.


----------



## mr. green

Congratulations to all.....


----------



## CAS14

Someday, in a galaxy far, far away.........

No, I'll never be able to do that, not even close.

Outstanding.


----------



## BootMuck

Congrats to all!


----------



## ShesHowdew

Congratulations All!


----------



## Vetryan15

Congrats, it was a tough one this month


----------



## flipgun

Well deserved All!


----------



## quarterinmynose

congratulations to all the winners and nominees. Beautiful work as always.


----------



## leon13

Congrats to the winners from oald Europa


----------



## Dayhiker

Congrats to all -- Dang those are some beautiful pieces of work!


----------



## PorkChopSling

Beauties all, congratulations to the winners!!


----------



## rockslinger

So very nice, all of them!


----------



## MrRRSP

Congratulations


----------



## Mister Magpie

Everyone, including the runners up, did a bang up job. Congratulations.


----------



## AaronMB

Congratulations, all! Very fine looking caties there.


----------



## SlingDaddy

Doh! Missed my vote this month. Still, justice has been done and all winners (and nominees) are beautiful as always!

Congrats to all!


----------



## mattattack

Congratulations to the winners. Everyone did a wonderful job with their slingshots.


----------



## flicks

Outstanding work!, Congratulations to all!


----------



## f00by

Congrats folks! Well deserved


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Congrats folks, top notch work guys!


----------



## phil

Well done fellas some very nice work there maybe one day I will have one good enough to enter


----------



## Btoon84

Whoa second place!? I can't believe it!! Thank you to those who voted for my slings. I appreciate the support! I love making slingshots so much and with the existence of this forum and its wonderful feedback loop, it just completes the wonderful hobby for me! Congrats to Wingshooter for a huge win! Beautiful slinger! And to my friend Antraxx, your gift sling is just amazing. To all of the other nominees, you guys ROCK! Thanks again folks


----------



## bunnybuster

very nice :

my vote came in 2nd.


----------



## Outback

Excellent work and well done to all.


----------



## AnTrAxX

Thank you SO much for all of your votes!

I´m really amazed, that out of those; how many? over 100?; wonderful Slingshots presented in a month one of mine got remebered.

As you might know i think we are all winners here, this community is so cool, my dream would be an equal amount of votes for every nomination, so we all finish 1st 

Thanks again and congratulation to Wingshooter and you Btoon! Beautiful Cattys, well deserved places!


----------



## snogard

Congrats to all, definitly nice work from everyone.


----------



## bullseyeben!

Well done all! All fantastic


----------



## Flatband

Great work guys!


----------



## NicklePanda

Congrats to everyone. Definitely great work on everyone's part. This month definitely had a lot of competitions. Congrats again I love looking at em. Definitely something to try and strive for. Far in the future that is ... =)
-Leo


----------



## BC-Slinger

Congratulations everyone. :headbang: Thank you very much Roger for crafting me that cocobolo beauty . You deserve first place for that sucker buddy.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Quercusuber

Fantastic works this month!!!!

I'm proud to be amongst such artisans of the catapult. Thanks to all the members who have voted on me!!!!

And congatulations to the three winners!!! AWESOME pieces!!! :bowdown:

Cheers ..Q


----------



## AZ Stinger

Tough month, hard choices, all winners in my book....


----------



## e~shot

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## NoobShooter

Such a nice set of slingshots.. I wouldn't mind having them all in my collection for sure..


----------



## ash

Well done dudes!


----------



## ruthiexxxx

Congratulations guys ! It's good to see that real craftsmanship is still alive and kicking


----------



## flippinout

Epic month and congratulations to the well deserving winners!


----------



## Jeff Lazerface

gratz


----------



## HerecomestheBOOM

I'm glad at least one of my two favs made it in to the top three 

Congratulations to the winners & thanks everyone for sharing those beautiful pieces with us!


----------



## Susi

I bet they had just as much making them as we like looking at them! Whata forum.​


----------



## Susi

Craftman's Paradox multicolored SS laminated to extremes seems the hardest and most intricate to make, not to distract from the other winners, just to mention. The first place winner is definitely an ergo which I love as well as the 2nd place winner with his intricate laminated palm swell. Great job y'all!


----------



## Danny0663

Wow congrats! :bowdown: :bowdown:

Congrats to everyone that were nominated.


----------



## Chepo69

Congrats!

Muy bien mi amigo bicho!


----------



## tnflipper52

Congrats to the winners, everyone selected did a wonderful job.


----------



## Yago

Great construction and finish

Great job for the three


----------

